# Christmas Eve Cottontails



## nimrod4 (Mar 20, 2009)

Did a quick little 30 minute hunt last night and absolutely loved it! Would have came away with my 5 bunny limit had I not ran out of shells. Only took 6 shots in and got a little excited at first promptly missing my first 3 shots but then finally settling into the swing of things with the last 3. Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## kbkb (Jan 26, 2011)

Now that's a Merry Christmas!, great pic


----------



## Slim1213 (Jan 9, 2009)

That's cool. Makes me want to go get some..

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## boots741 (Feb 20, 2004)

Did the same thing yesterday with a big group of friends on a Christmas Tree farm. We ended up with 17 and probably missed at least that many..no dogs just walking the fields. Had a great time on a traditional day with friends .


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice work and what a great way to spend the afternoon


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice job. I haven't seen that many bunnies in my game bag in three years! 
Getting a beagle pup in March though, things will change then. lol


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

Forget the Ham or Prime Rib...This Man is eating Rabbit Stew!!! Nice Work! Jealous...


----------



## nimrod4 (Mar 20, 2009)

I was figuring on going back out Christmas day and when that sun popped out early to mid afternoon I made myself out to a spot I had never been before but had been told by a coworker that it looked promising. Well using my 20 gauge over and under this time as I was out of 12 gauge shells from last time put me in a bit of a bind. Would have most certainly had two more for a limit had I had a third shell to spend. Seems they would explode from cover at my feet, so close that I would miss behind them and then they would proceed to stop a little ways out after my two shells had been spent as if they were mocking me! Upon cracking open my gun to reload they would be hustling out of there! haha o well still managed these three, had to work for em a little harder though. 6 in two days, you betchya I am excited for some rabbit stew!


----------

